# Buy a freeview box in the UK & bring it back here: will I get the freeview channels?



## KBR909 (11 Mar 2005)

Does anybody know if I buy a freeview box in the UK & bring it back here will I get the freeview channels?

I have a crystal clear signal of BBC1,2,HTV, S4C and even CH5 is perfect from my roof arial.

If this should work I'm going to try out the type which also acts as a PVR hard drive recorder (Fusion, Thomson or Humax have these for about GBP£150-GBP£170)


----------



## ClubMan (11 Mar 2005)

I'm sure that this has been discussed before but I can't find the relevant topic(s) right now.


----------



## KBR909 (12 Mar 2005)

Hi Clubman,

I have seen discussions on Free to Air and Free to View which are available through sky boxes or other sattelite systems.  But here I am specifically talking about Freeview - something that can be picked up in Britain via a normal arial but with a digital receiver box that you need to purchase.  I have very good reception from a welsh transmitter so I was wondering if this means I will be able to get this Freeview signal also.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2005)

Fair enough - I don't know anything about that stuff. However if it's of any interest/use to anybody the latest _Maplin_ special offers catalogue includes [broken link removed] for €94.99.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (12 Mar 2005)

If you know your Ordnance Survey grid reference you can check the odds [broken link removed].

I don't personally know of anyone who can get it, but if you live on a hillside in Wexford/Waterford and have a good enough aerial, it's not impossible...

Alternatively you could pick up a 2nd-hand dish/LNB/Sky box fairly cheaply and get most of the same channels that way? (plus ITV/Channel 4, if you know someone in the UK who could order you a £20 Free-to-view card?)


----------



## delgirl (14 Mar 2005)

*Freeview*

Dr M,  the £20 free-to-view card - is that a one off payment?  I know someone in the North who would get one for me and I have a sky dish and box.  Any idea where they are available from?

Do you need a meter to locate the signal or is it just a matter of inserting the card and off you go?


----------



## Dr Moriarty (14 Mar 2005)

Yup. See [broken link removed] and here.



> Sky can now supply you with a viewing card to access ITV1, Channel 4 and five via your digibox. Although no subscription is required, they will charge you a one-off payment for the card itself. For more details please contact Sky directly.
> 
> Please remember a viewing card is not required to view BBC services.


I've searched Sky.co.uk in vain for the T&C surrounding this card, but as far as I can remember it's guaranteed to add Ch4 & ITV through to end 2006 for a one-off £20. But you have to order it from a UK address/'phone number and pay for it with a UK credit card...

If you already have a Sky dish and box you're already pointing towards the relevant Astra 28'2 satellite and it should be a simple matter of inserting the FTV card instead of your old Sky card, once your subscription expires...  

As to where to get it - if you have a NI friend who can do it, they should just ring their local Sky no. and charge it to their credit card. It'll then be posted to their address, they can forward it to you and Bob's your uncle. One tip: apparently, you should make sure your Sky box is _not_ connected to your 'phone line when you insert the FTV card (presuming it ever was?)

I bought one of these on eBay about a year ago, for about 45 euro; apparently they regularly fetch up to 100 on the resale market here... :rolleyes . It's still working grand, and by end 2006 I reckon ITV/Ch4 (and perhaps others) will be joining the FTV platform without any sort of card being required.


----------



## legend99 (14 Mar 2005)

*..*



Thats the official site, you can't get one yourself from them in ireland

Channel 4 are locked into an agreement with Sky for another good few years.
ITV1, 2, is currently in the second period of extension on their contracts with Sky. So noone knows if they will go free to air for us plebs in ireland to get them as part of official package.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (14 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Freesat is a different thing again... isn't it?

Have a look at this (long!) thread on [broken link removed] for all the ins and outs of getting a FTV card activated.


----------



## KBR909 (14 Mar 2005)

Thanks Clubman,

That's the kind of kit I need alright - & a good price too.  Maplin's state it probably won't work in ROI.  Nothing definitive - though I think I have better reception than most with my arial as I am on a hill near wexford - & have a view of rosslare port


----------



## Geegee (12 Mar 2006)

*Re: Freeview*

Is RTE available through Freeview yet?


----------



## Technologist (13 Mar 2006)

*Re: Freeview*



			
				Geegee said:
			
		

> Is RTE available through Freeview yet?


No, there's an election coming, so the minister will probably claim to be doing it. IT's known as DTT (Digital Terrestrial Television) and is, to date, in Ireland, 'vapourware'.

You may be able to get UK DTT if you live close enough to the border.

A non-$ky satellite box will get all BBC all regions and ITV, but not C4,5. This is truely free and legit. It will also get you lots of other channels but not RTE as you need to pay $ky for that.


----------



## Geegee (13 Mar 2006)

*Re: Freeview*

 Like the cynicism - my sentiments entirely. When I ordered the arial inmy new house, I asked for it to be able to receive Freeview so it is ready for when I get the set-top box or when the analogue transmitter is switched off in 2012 - whichever occurs first!!


----------

